# Lighting Tutorials



## GDHLEWIS (Nov 10, 2013)

Some decent tutorials on Lighting, there decent enough if your looking at getting in to external lighting. 

10 Photography Lighting Tutorials From Beginners to Pros | DIYPhotography.net


----------



## JRuby (Dec 12, 2013)

Exactly what was after thanks ^_^


----------



## cgw (Dec 13, 2013)

Huge amount of how-to at Strobist


----------

